
Obamacare Premiums Set to Rise, Even for Savvy Shoppers - nature24
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/01/upshot/obamacare-premiums-set-to-rise-even-for-savvy-shoppers.html
======
hackaflocka
Obama should do more outreach to industry to promote the idea of more
competition in the insurance space.

~~~
talmand
A major percentage of the problems with US health insurance and medical
industry is directly due to government interference in the marketplace. We saw
an example of it with the housing market crash that dragged the economy down
with it. You can see the same thing happening today with the runaway costs of
universities.

I would prefer they just take a step back for a while.

~~~
brianwawok
Freemarket for healthcare is stupid.

You are poor? You die.

You are rich? Here is a nice bed and 3 doctors to care for you.

I do not want to live in that world. I do not want my children to live in that
world.

~~~
ericras
Ever heard of charity?

~~~
MrMullen
My head explodes at this comment. You want to determine if people live or die
just based on the charity they can get. How fucking barbaric is that? What do
we live in, the 15th century?

~~~
brianwawok
My head also exploded.

~~~
kasey_junk
Is that covered by your insurance? I think for me that is out of pocket.

~~~
brianwawok
$20 copay

------
MrZongle2
...but we still get to keep our doctor, right?

 _Right?_

